# Motor Upgrade



## wshamby01 (Jan 27, 2015)

Off with the Yamaha 40/30 and on with the Mercury 60/40. This thing is a power house. The 40/30 would slow down considerably with 3 or 4 people in the boat. They 60/40 barely even notices.


----------



## DaleH (Jan 27, 2015)

Not too familiar with jet drives, so what does 60/40 designation mean? Was it a 60hp propped OB that produces 40hp as a jet?


----------



## wshamby01 (Jan 27, 2015)

That is exactly right DaleH.


----------



## DaleH (Jan 29, 2015)

wshamby01 said:


> That is exactly right DaleH.


Cool, thanks for the info!

I had always thought conversions to jet drive 'cost' about 20% in performance/output loss, but those numbers look like a bigger loss. Still, having seen some videos of jets driving through rocky rapids w/ skinny water ... and I'd sure as heck would be glad to be running 'sans prop', haha!


----------



## dhoganjr (Jan 29, 2015)

You lose about 30% going to a pump on an outboard. Due to the water being pulled through the intake, spun at a 90° angle, and shot out the back.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jan 29, 2015)

wshamby01 said:


> Off with the Yamaha 40/30 and on with the Mercury 60/40. This thing is a power house. The 40/30 would slow down considerably with 3 or 4 people in the boat. They 60/40 barely even notices.



Nice upgrade!!!


----------



## Scootzu (Feb 8, 2015)

Where did you get the 60/40 with a tiller handle? I called Bass pro and said they didn't have any with a tiller handle.


----------



## Scootzu (Feb 8, 2015)

Also what is your speed with the 40/30 compared to the 60/40. I have a 1650 which I need to upgrade as well from the 40/30 but was looking at that or the 90/60.


----------

